# My twang root beer bottles



## root beer madness (Jul 25, 2010)

1st 1942? cammarano brothers Tacoma Seattle Washington, has a 2. on the bottom
2nd 1944   same as above
3rd 1948   bountiful Salt Lake City Utah
4th 1949   same as first 2

2 bottles on the left say 125 units vitamins a&d added....
2 bottles on right say contains carbonated water.


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 25, 2010)

*RE: My twang o root beer bottles*

twang o or twango?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

*RE: My twang o root beer bottles*

I'm beginning to think you have a thing for Root Beer. LOL!


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 25, 2010)

*RE: My twang o root beer bottles*

haha. yeah its my favorite but some times i get burned out and have to drink a clear soda. i have a small milk crate of non root beer sodas.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2010)

*RE: My twang o root beer bottles*

Everyone has their niche. Looks like you have put together a great collection of Root Beers. I just picked up a hires Root Beer Extract tradecard today at an antique fair. I collect the extract bottles, and as I wasn't finding anything figured it would be worth picking up. Keep up the good work.


----------



## carling (Jul 27, 2010)

*RE: My twang o root beer bottles*

Not a root beer, but a version of your Twang others may not have previously seen.

 Notice where yours say Root Beer, but this one says Beverages.  And this one is 12 oz, and your root beers are 10 ounces.

 Says Cleveland, Ohio on the back, and from 1941.

 I always thought it was Twang, is it really Twango?

 Rick


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 27, 2010)

awesome, nice bottle and early date.
 there is a later bottle with a boy? with a bow and arrow and it says twang o.
 i dont have one to show... yet.


----------



## gryphonart (Jul 18, 2011)

I've got a basically identical one to the second one from the left, also from Cammarano Brothers in Tacoma-Seattle. One of the numbers on the bottom is a 45, does that date the bottle to 1945? Dug it up years ago on a jobsite in Bremerton, WA. I'm not a collector, was just curious how rare or valuable these are.


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Root Beer Madness, any chance you have this label or better a yet the actual Half Gallon bottle it goes with ?
      Thanx,
                    Jim


----------



## acls (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a pretty old post guys.  Looks like root beer madness hasn't logged in to the forum since January.

 Twang bottles like the ones pictured usually bring $10-$15 in near mint condition.


----------



## gryphonart (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It's a cool shaped bottle, was curious about how old it might be. Even though I'm not a collector it looks good on my shelf, so it'll stay there for now. It is in great shape, no chips or cracks and the paint is all there.


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanx acl's, brain fart but I sent him an e-mail...Jim


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 19, 2011)

epackage, I have never seen that label before but it looks real neat.


----------



## mattinad (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a full and capped Twang Bottle like the 2nd from the left. Good Condition, any idea of value?
 10oz  and "45" on  the bottom.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm curious about "Twang" vs "Twang-O" The 1951 can pictured below does not have an "O" on it.

 SPB


----------



## root beer madness (Dec 5, 2012)

*RE: My twang root beer bottles*

Yeah it is twang not twango. I dont know what I was thinking. Old post I know but I have acquired a few more since.


----------



## root beer madness (Dec 5, 2012)

*RE: My twang root beer bottles*

Finally got a couple with the boy and bow and arrow. They aren't as cheap as I think they should be being the later design.


----------



## root beer madness (Dec 5, 2012)

*RE: My twang root beer bottles*

And most recently a 12oz.


----------



## root beer madness (Dec 5, 2012)

*RE: My twang root beer bottles*

From independence,wisc bottom pic. I assume it's from 1949. It looks like a 8 but it's a 9. I think.


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  root beer madness
> 
> epackage, I have never seen that label before but it looks real neat.


 Sadly I don't own it, I'm still looking for one for my collection...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 5, 2012)

My "Pacific Beverages" bottle pictured below from Tillamook, Oregon appears to be the same style as the "Twang" bottles with the numerous rings. Mine is base marked with ...

 4510-G
 20 <(I)> 51 ... ( Owens-Illinois plant #20 Oakland, CA. ~ 1951 )
 10 FL. OZS.

 I'm curious if any of the similar looking Twang bottles were made by O-I and have the same style code *4510-G*. However, if they are O-I bottles and made at a different plant, they might have a different G Code.

 Thanks.

 SPB

 [ 4510-G ~ 1951 ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 5, 2012)

For Comparison ...


----------



## root beer madness (Dec 7, 2012)

SPB that is a very nice and interesting bottle you have there. You have what I consider a harder to find twang bottle with only one color. I assumed the single color bottles were earlier but yours dates from 1951 so my theory has been debunked.

 The graphics on the back of your bottle is neat considering all my 10oz twangs just have simple print on the back. Except my two 7oz that have the twang kid on the back.


----------



## root beer madness (Dec 7, 2012)

7oz with twang kid on the back and the one on the right with the simple print.


----------



## root beer madness (Dec 7, 2012)

14753-g   21 OI 57  12oz  Chicago,Il
 14753-g   21 OI 58  12oz  Chicago,Il
 4510-g     23<(I)>49  10oz   Cammarano brothers Tacoma Seattle Wash
 4510-g     23<(I)>49  10oz   Cammarano brothers Tacoma Seattle Wash
 4510-g     20<(I)>48  10oz   Salt lake city Utah
 4510-g     23<(I)>48  10oz   Salt lake city Utah
 4510-g     20<(I)>47  10oz   Salt lake city Utah
 4510-g     20<(I)>44  10oz   Cammarano brothers Tacoma Seattle Wash
 4510-g     20<(I)>2.   10oz   Cammarano brothers Tacoma Seattle Wash
                 7<(I)>49.  12oz   Independence Wisc
 2563-g    20<(I)>52    7oz   Helena Montana
 2563-g    20<(I)>50    7oz   Helena Montana
 Paper label 11-40       12oz


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  root beer madness
> 
> SPB that is a very nice and interesting bottle you have there.


 
 rbm ~

 Um, ah ... that's not a picture of a Twang that I have. It's your bottle that I cropped from the first page. I merely intended it as a comparison for my Pacific bottle to show that the two styles were alike.

 The G Style Code numbers you provided confirm they used the same code (4510-G) between about 1942 and 1950-51, which was my main reason for posting this. It wouldn't surprise me if there were other brands that used the same shape/style of bottle but with a different acl label.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------

